# router zte acces



## alan (20.05.2021)

zte ZXHN H208N
утерян доступ к веб интерфейсу. доступ admin/admin не получает.
возможно ли изменение(восстановление) пароля admin через telnet (root) или же всетаки reset?


----------



## Fox (20.05.2021)

alan сказал(а):


> zte ZXHN H208N
> утерян доступ к веб интерфейсу. доступ admin/admin не получает.
> возможно ли изменение(восстановление) пароля admin через telnet (root) или же всетаки reset?


попробуйте hard reset! Вот  неплохая статейка


----------



## Oleg75 (20.05.2021)

попробуйте сброс роутера в заводское состояние


----------



## alan (20.05.2021)

Fox сказал(а):


> попробуйте hard reset! Вот  неплохая статейка


это крайние меры, и обычный reset поможет , настройки его там же где и пароли.


----------



## alan (20.05.2021)

Oleg75 сказал(а):


> попробуйте сброс роутера в заводское состояние


это не нужно пробовать, это я и сам вполне умею. можно не советовать.


----------



## Толстый Лори (21.05.2021)

alan сказал(а):


> zte ZXHN H208N
> утерян доступ к веб интерфейсу. доступ admin/admin не получает.
> возможно ли изменение(восстановление) пароля admin через telnet (root) или же всетаки reset?


телнет может быть закрыт на роутере, тк передает все в незашифрованном виде


----------



## Толстый Лори (21.05.2021)

alan сказал(а):


> это не нужно пробовать, это я и сам вполне умею. можно не советовать.


может тогда и сами разберетесь


----------



## alan (21.05.2021)

Толстый Лори сказал(а):


> телнет может быть закрыт на роутере, тк передает все в незашифрованном виде


ssh закрыт, telnet логинится.



Толстый Лори сказал(а):


> может тогда и сами разберетесь


нахрапом не получилось оттого и спрашаю


----------

